# New kernel and mem

## Gert Andersen

Hi. 

I have run 'emerge gentoo-sources' and 'emerge genkernel' + then genkernel all.

And now look it like my latest kernel 2.6.30-r5 and r6 using more memory than the old used kernel 2.6.28-r7

This make is my dosemu not is working by enaough memory why the new kernel take too much ram mem in use.

Is there a way I can come over this. ??

----------

## audiodef

How much more memory is your new kernel using?

----------

## Gert Andersen

Then I to check it out as I now is using the kernel 2.6.28.r5

And this using not so much memory that it tale the umb ram for dosemu.

----------

## Gert Andersen

[quote="Gert Andersen"]Then I to check it out as I now is using the kernel 2.6.28.r5

And this using not so much memory that it tale the umb ram for dosemu.[/quote]

On start up with kernel 2.6.28-r7 have I this in my sys log :

memory: 1005520k/1040320k available (4146k kernel code, , 34000k reserved, 2426k date, 416 init, 135112k highmem)

if more for this kernel is there:

some lines for virtual kernel map layout.

kernel 2.6.30-r6 :

memory: 1022080k/1040320k available (2837k kernel code, 17476k reserved, 1479k date, 400k init, 131016k highmem)

if shows it.

----------

## Tristanm

Was the old kernel made with genkernel, or was it made manually? (I noticed you said you emerged genkernel, which seems odd if you've used the tool to make a kernel before)

----------

## Gert Andersen

[quote="Tristanm"]Was the old kernel made with genkernel, or was it made manually? (I noticed you said you emerged genkernel, which seems odd if you've used the tool to make a kernel before)[/quote]

The old kernel was and is made with genkernel, as I always using genkernel.

But I can't not usre remember if I just have run genkernel all or genkernel --oldconfig --menuconfig all

----------

## Gert Andersen

I mean I have used genkernel all, but can too have made with 'genkernel --oldconfig --menconfig all.

The same way and coomand I have update kernel on my amd64 pc by. There is 3 kernels on it, kernel 2.6.25-r7, kernel 2.6.28-r5 and the latest 2.6.30-r6, and kernel te oldest kernel is made with just genkernel all and the 2.6.28 can be made with I have run 'genkernel --oldconfig --menuconfig all'

This why I have updated it to use the adds for big SATA/PATA harddisk.

I normally allway using 'genkernel all' to make a new kernel, but can have used some options to add and make the kernel to work for big SATA harddisks.

----------

